# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات GSMFABRICA Products تحديثات :  eMMC Pro - Presents World First Models - Huawei G520 , Huawei P8 , Samsung J700F/DS

## mohamed73

eMMC Pro New Models Added  [29 JULY 2016]  Description :   *New Models Added* Release Notes:  * News :**Huawei G520-0000 **WORLD FIRST** eMMC Direct / Easy Repair / ISP Pinout / Dump  * *Huawei P8 [GRA-UL00] **WORLD FIRST**eMMC Direct / Easy Repair / ISP Pinout / Dump [  Thanks to Shensohau  ]* *Samsung SM-J700F/DS **WORLD FIRST** eMMC Direct / Easy Repair / ISP Pinout / Dump*     *Support Page:*  Huawei G520-0000 USER Dump uploadedHuawei G520-0000 Full Dump package uploadedHuawei G520-0000 Direct eMMC / ISP Pinouts uploadedHuawei P8 [GRA-UL00] Easy Repair Pack uploaded with XML partitionsHuawei P8 [GRA-UL00] Direct eMMC / ISP Pinouts uploadedSamsung SM-J700F/DS USER Dump uploadedSamsung SM-J700F/DS Direct eMMC / ISP Pinouts uploadedSamsung SM-J700F/DS Easy Repair Pack uploaded with XML partitions  You can now operate with almost all mobile phones with eMMC / eMCP inside ! 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *Advanced eMMC Repair*  *Universal Device Programmer**Free eMMC Booster with eMMC Pro Hardware*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] eMMC PRo - _Universal Device Programmer_ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

